# Fish Stores



## dlee4679 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm looking to add a new tankmate, and I wanted to make sure I was buying from the best fish store. Since there are no local fish stores that sell the larger-sized Jewel Cichlid I want to buy, and possibly some large Convicts for another tank, I have had to shop online. I would really appreciate it if some of you all could help me out and tell me some of the better fish stores to purchase from.
Okay, thank you! :fish:


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

daves rare fish is an excellent store if you need the type of fish he sells.

That being said, for common fish like jewel cichlids and convicts I would probably hit aquabid.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Where do you live? In other words where is the nearest big city. For me.....buying fish is a full day event... I have a map of all the best fish stores in the nearest big city (Houston Texas) and I visit every store documenting what they have and make my purchases on the return trip buying nothing but the best.

I like seeing the fish I'm buying and it's a fun day for sure


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

dalto said:


> daves rare fish is an excellent store if you need the type of fish he sells.


I'll 2nd that. Just bought 32 Mbuna from him. He shipped a few extra.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi guys, Please refrain from discussing supplier names in the forum and keep it to PM's. Thanks!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I'd recommend using our club finder to see if you can't hook up with some breeders that are local to you. Clubs often trade fish at meetings and special events, such as auctions and swap meets, plus many also have online forums with a localized trading section.


----------

